# Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage



## finalizer (17. Juni 2006)

Halli hallo.

Ich habe seit 3 Jahren den Geber meines Echolots (Lowrance X51) als "shout-through" innen im Motorraum angebaut. Da das Ergebnis irgendwie nicht ganz so toll ist, überlege ich den Geber ans Heck außen unter der Badeplattform anzubasteln. Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal wissen, wie ich am besten das Kabel unter der Badeplattform (also im Wasser) durchgeführte bekomme, vor allem den dicken Stecker. Bei den mir bekannten Lösungen, sind die Durchführungen halt für gewisse Kabelstärken gedacht, aber den Stecken bekomme ich da leider nicht durch.   Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Stecker ablöten und wieder anlöten? Oder gibts da irgendwie ein Durchführung aus 2 Gummihälften die ich quasi zusammenquetsche? (wie bei manchen Trimmgebern) ;+  ;+  ;+  ...ist ein GFK Boot.

Dankeschön für euer Feedback! |wavey:


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage*

wir haben die kabel des echolotes hochgezogen bis zur  durchführung die für die kabel des motors sind, in der motorwanne, und dann durch die kabelschächte nach vorne gezogen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## finalizer (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben die kabel des echolotes hochgezogen bis zur durchführung die für die kabel des motors sind, in der motorwanne, und dann durch die kabelschächte nach vorne gezogen.
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Hey Lachsy,

danke für die flotte antwort. Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass ich ein Z-Antrieb habe und sämtliche Kabel, Boudenzüge etc. auch unter Wasser durchgeführt sind. Die Badeplattform ist durchgängig von links nach rechts und ein Kabel würde da ziemlich unschön aussehen. ;-)

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Samyber (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage*

@Lachsy,
wollte an meinem Quicksilver-Boot 470 Cruiser ebenfalls den Geber außen anbringen!
Wie habt ihr das Kabel außen am Boot vom Geber bis zur Motorwanne befestigt?

Im Kabelkanal oder lose oder wie??;+


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage*

@Samyber ,mit kabelschellen die angeschraubt sind an der bordwand. 

Mit dem durchzeihn, haben wir vorher einen schlauch in den kabelkanal durchgefriemelt zum durchziehn vom echolotkabel. Bei uns kommen alle kabel im heck unterm sitz an.

mfg LAchsy


----------



## aal-andy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kabeldurchführung Echolot Heckmontage*



			
				Samyber schrieb:
			
		

> Wie habt ihr das Kabel außen am Boot vom Geber bis zur Motorwanne befestigt? Im Kabelkanal oder lose oder wie??;+


 
Da wir keine Schrauben in die Bordwand drehen wollten, haben wir ein dünnes Kabelleerrohr mit Sikaflexkleber am Spiegel von außen befestigt und das Geberkabel dadurch gezogen. Anschließend die ganze Geschichte mit Bootsfarbe überlackiert. Hält bombastisch und fällt gar nicht auf.


----------

